# Do you have a coupon code for Kangaroo Korner?



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

If so, will you share?!
Does anyone here make these/ want to make one for $$? I'm not enlightened enough to figure out how to get on the trading post.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You should be able to get on the TP by now -- if you're not, just PM Cynthia Mosher and she'll fix you up!

Another great place to look for deals on pre-loved carriers is the For sale or trade forum at www.thebabywearer.com, which doesn't have any time/post requirements. I would also check out ebay and the babywearing swap group at Yahoo, as KK pouches are widespread enough that there are lots in circulation.


----------



## seekingtruth (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, your information is helpful!


----------

